# golf bag



## lurch (Jul 19, 2006)

i need to get a new stand bag is there any good places online to get them at a cheap price like last year bags or something??


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i have the old olimar stand bag and its really nice the new one on ebay is 65

http://cgi.ebay.com/Orlimar-Full-Fe...ryZ14105QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Ebay is probably your best bet as mentioned above.

Otherwise if you are in the uk, try www.direct-golf.co.uk or www.golfbuyitonline.com they generally have some of the better deals on golf equipment.

Best bet is to find the bag you like then use www.pricerunner.co.uk to see what the cheapers available price is.


----------



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

*Golf Bag*

I just bought 2 golf bags - Mizuno and Ping. The Golf Emporium is one place where they sell them cheap.

Sorry if mentioning the name of a store is against policies on this board... just trying to help.

Thank you.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've been doing some business with TGW.com and I've been very happy with their prices and service.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Bought two new bags about a month ago from rock bottom golf. Average price around $55 Mizuno & Sun Mountain with free shipping. So far, real pleased with mine and my son likes his.


----------



## lurch (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks for all the help...is that rock bottom golf .com


----------

